# Homemade front mount string stop



## KY Clint (Sep 30, 2008)

That's impressive!!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

What is the rubber stop? 

Nice does it work as good as it looks?


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

bcbow1971 said:


> What is the rubber stop?
> 
> Nice does it work as good as it looks?


The rubber stop is a basic rubber drain plug which can be found in the hardware section of most Lowes/Ace/Home Depot type stores.

So far so good shooting in the basement. Haven't shot it long range yet. Near as I can tell from <10 yard basement shots it doesn't affect accuracy, and it's a lot quieter in the basement when I shoot. It's like an echo chamber down there and really amplifies the noise of a shot; shooting with the string stop in place is noticeably quieter. I'm willing to spend the $50+ to get a quality commercial string stop if I need to, but wanted to give this a shot first. I still need to check at the range how this string stop works, but from what little indoor shooting I've done it seems to do exactly what an expensive commercial one does.


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

bcbow1971 said:


> Nice does it work as good as it looks?


After several times at the range it seems to work great... after a couple hundred shots there's no wear to the rubber stopper coated with the plasticote nor to the serving I put on the string. I don't notice any change in accuracy (I'm still not a great shot... but it didn't make things worse!). It is *much* quieter than anything I've tried before. I had both limbsaver string leaches and small cat whiskers on my string at one point... I cut off the cat whiskers already, and may even take the leaches off. Guys at the range liked it and took many photos of their own to do the same thing.

I'm very impressed with how well it works... not trying to toot my own horn here... it's no wonder string suppressors are so popular now. It's surprising any hunting bows are sold without them as part of the original bow.


----------



## moosetrack (Aug 13, 2005)

very nice i am going to have to make one,as for you buying a store bought one heck order a sims stopper to replace the one on yours and it would look like a store bought one.... good job.


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for posting. Ive been needing an idea like that.


----------



## rhino-aus (Apr 9, 2009)

*homemade front sts*

G'day Gary,
thanks for the great sts you made here,
this is my attempt , similar to what you did.
I covered the rod with some rubber fuel hose i had laying around.


----------



## rhino-aus (Apr 9, 2009)

now in camo


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

*Sweet!*

Nicely done, Rhino! Did you do a camo dip yourself? That really matches the bow well.


----------



## rhino-aus (Apr 9, 2009)

thanks mate ,its not a dip though its just camo tape.


----------



## rhino-aus (Apr 9, 2009)

Ive all so made a top and bottem mount sts .
Works awesome. did you server your string where it hits? thinking i will just to protect the string.


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

Yes, I served the string where it hits the sts... cheap insurance agaisnt added wear.


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

*sts*

Could you explain how you attached the brackets to the riser? Did you drill and tap them or drill all the way thru the riser and bolt them on? Thanks in advance


----------



## MEATHUNTER3 (Apr 3, 2010)

looks real nice


----------



## Devistator18 (Aug 27, 2010)

Here is my try at a homemade string stop, i'm not 100% done, but it looks pretty good to me. I spent about $5 at home depot and butchered an old aluminum arrow and tip. Still need to serve the string, but that is a job for tomorrow. Also ignore the clothes and what not, was just a quick picture i will try and get better pictures tomorrow.


----------



## lovemylabs (Dec 13, 2008)

dmgiss said:


> Could you explain how you attached the brackets to the riser? Did you drill and tap them or drill all the way thru the riser and bolt them on? Thanks in advance


+2???


----------



## Devistator18 (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks to me that there were already holes with screw in them, and he just used the L bracket to get the the string stop in the right position and attach it to the riser.


----------



## CEC81561 (Mar 20, 2008)

how did you mount your braket? i have a BEAR CHARGE also, looks ggod by the way!!


----------



## Devistator18 (Aug 27, 2010)

I used a 7mm bolt and nut to go through the riser and then used a dremel tool to take off some of the material to fit in the triangular recessed area. Than i took the L bracket and made the factory hole a little larger to allow the bolt to go through it. I did a quick test fit and then used an aluminum arrow with an insert installed and an old file point that i cut down to attach the arrow to the other side of the L bracket. I'll take some pictures from different angles to give you a better idea.


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

With mine I simply connected with a bracket held in place by the stab...the threaded part of the stab extends through a hole in the bracket the sts is attached to.


----------



## kerrick131 (Mar 3, 2010)

this is mine


----------



## Dark Horse (Aug 11, 2010)

What size is the hole you put the stabilizer into? I am going to make one of these but I have to attach it with a bolt?


----------



## Dark Horse (Aug 11, 2010)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=432058&page=1

5/16 X 24


----------



## Ste-bo (Oct 24, 2011)

what did you use for you stopper at the end?


----------

